# Sulcata wheezing



## teensy2525 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi-
I'm worried about my Buddy. He seem like he is having some breathing issues. He is making a wheezing noise, and also he is breathing and exhaling kind of loudly. I have been soaking him daily for the last couple of weeks, prior to that He soaked 2-3 times weekly. I live in phoenix, and the weather has been beautiful so I put him outside for most of the day where he grazes on grass, hibiscus, weeds, petunias, and I also feed him mixed greens, timothy hay, etc... Today, as nice as the weather is, he keeps crawling back inside through my open sliding glass door and crawling towards his indoor enclosure. His substrate is a mixture of sand and coconut fiber bedding(is this the same thing as coco coir?) I have a basking light. I haven't been using the uvb light since he has been outside so much.I'm not exactly sure what the temp and humidity is in the enclosure.... Do I need to take him to the vet? 
Thanks for any help!!
Tina and Buddy


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 19, 2013)

teensy2525 said:


> Hi-
> I'm worried about my Buddy. He seem like he is having some breathing issues. He is making a wheezing noise, and also he is breathing and exhaling kind of loudly. I have been soaking him daily for the last couple of weeks, prior to that He soaked 2-3 times weekly. I live in phoenix, and the weather has been beautiful so I put him outside for most of the day where he grazes on grass, hibiscus, weeds, petunias, and I also feed him mixed greens, timothy hay, etc... Today, as nice as the weather is, he keeps crawling back inside through my open sliding glass door and crawling towards his indoor enclosure. His substrate is a mixture of sand and coconut fiber bedding(is this the same thing as coco coir?) I have a basking light. I haven't been using the uvb light since he has been outside so much.I'm not exactly sure what the temp and humidity is in the enclosure.... Do I need to take him to the vet?
> Thanks for any help!!
> Tina and Buddy



I wish I could help the only advice I can give us get him to the vet before it gets worse. Maybe someone can help you.


----------



## x-sully-x (Mar 19, 2013)

I hope your tort picks up... I know it's worrying when they aren't right


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 20, 2013)

How old is your sully? Do you see any thing wet coming from his nose? Any bubbles?


----------



## teensy2525 (Mar 20, 2013)

mainey34 said:


> How old is your sully? Do you see any thing wet coming from his nose? Any bubbles?



He is 2 1/2 years old, and there are no bubbles or any discharge at all from his nose. I have an appt. with the vet tomorrow... are you aware of what else would cause the noisy breathing??


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sounding like an URI, but then again it may just be getting it. How's the umdity levels? Sometimes lack of humidity does that. Is he under any stress, as that too may be the issue.


----------



## KayleaS (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi my baby hermann is doing that too and has bubbles coming from her nose shall I take her to the vet or is there any thing I can do


----------



## teensy2525 (Mar 20, 2013)

I would take her to the vet if she has the bubbles coming from her nose. Better safe than sorry.... Even though it can be costly. Good Luck and keep us posted. Thx.


And jacqui, I think the humidity may have been to low, so I splurged and bought a repti fogger.... Hoping that helps. He really isn't stressed... But his appetite and energy level are definitely not what they usually are.


----------



## teensy2525 (Mar 21, 2013)

Buddy seems to be doing better today. I cancelled our vet appt. I can still hear him breathing, but it's not as loud and the wheezing has stopped. I'm thinking it was a lack of humidity. At least I hope that's all it was.


----------

